# diesel engine coolant



## bill123c (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a 1985 MF240. Do I need to use a special type of engine coolant, or can I just pick up a jug of antifreeze at the auto parts store? I just drained the coolant and it is blue in color. I have only seen green (and some orange in newer cars).


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Anti-freeze used in diesel engines normally has additives SCA's (supplimental cooling additives) to prevent cavitation especially in the cylinder liners as well as control acidity levels. 

The typical automotive antifreeze has most of the SCA's but no cavitation additives. It also does not last as long but you can buy coolant test stripes to test the antifreeze. Usually the Walmart brand antifreeze will work in a non cylinderliner engine but you may have to replace the antifreeze more often. 

Best to verify either in your shop/owner's manual or call your dealer to as to whether your Massey requires a more specialized formula.


----------



## jd2355 (Mar 9, 2008)

sometimes the premixed diesel antifreeze is a good way to go because they use deionized water that has all the tiny grains or particals taken out that can act like a sandblaster inside the cooling system. If you decide to mix the antifreeze I recomend you use deionized or distilled water they help stop corrosion and cavitation on wet and dry sleve cylinder diesel engines.So the water you use for mixing is important to, just wanted to pass that on. just another note to pass on, there are a couple types of antifreeze out there that have the remote chance of jelling up when mixed together,I think one is actually blue in colour(it could be forein car antifreeze) so it would be a good Idea to flush the block or drain the engine block aswell as the radiator if you haven't already. Good luck!


----------

